# Cleaning out fridge



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

When you last cleaned out your refrigerator, what did you find that was a pleasant surprise?

Mine was finding the gift bottle of *St.Brendan's Irish Cream* left over from my birthday. Yum!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

That's too funny! I found one of those at the back of my frig last week when I cleaned it out! Great in coffee, isn't it! LOL!


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

lickcreek said:


> That's too funny! I found one of those at the back of my frig last week when I cleaned it out! Great in coffee, isn't it! LOL!


Yes! Yum.:sing:

Usually, I find unpleasant things like condiments, which should have been thrown out long ago. I really need to get in the habit of dating condiments when I first *open* them. Time flies by so quickly.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Time really does fly! You noticed I didn't mention how long MINE had been in there!  Along with the last swig of a bottle of Tequilla Rose!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you think if I wish real hard the fridge Fairies will stash some Irish Cream in my ice box? If I though so, that chore would be at the top of my list for this weeknd!


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Betty Jean said:


> Do you think if I wish real hard the fridge Fairies will stash some Irish Cream in my ice box? If I though so, that chore would be at the top of my list for this weeknd!


Fridge Fairies like Irish Cream so I doubt if they will put any *into* your fridge! 

The fridge Fairies did not find my bottle!


----------

